# Pair of Bar Ends



## smokeysmoo (1 Sep 2017)

I know they've fallen out of fashion these days so I'm hoping someone has a pair festering somewhere.

Preferably black and straight but never look a gift horse and all that


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Sep 2017)

I can have a look when I'm back later tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> I know they've fallen out of fashion these days so I'm hoping someone has a pair festering somewhere.
> 
> Preferably black and straight but never look a gift horse and all that


 i know i have a pr but they are short and curved and alloy ie silver


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i know i have a pr but they are short and curved and alloy ie silver


 Lets see what @Hugh Manatee comes up with, if not then we'll talk.

I'm fancying putting them inboard on the Marin, I know it will look pretty odd but it struck me today as I plodding along.

So they'd be sort of like mini aero bars but just to give me some more hand options. 

I don't want bar ends on the ends of the bars as the ruddy bars are wide enough already


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Lets see what @Hugh Manatee comes up with, if not then we'll talk.
> 
> I'm fancying putting them inboard on the Marin, I know it will look pretty odd but it struck me today as I plodding along.
> 
> ...



no probs


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Sep 2017)

Interesting idea. Good to see the outcome. Why out of interest? How will you change gear climbing off road for example? Or will it not be for off road anymore?

I've got bar end shifters on my Surly DT. Love them.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2017)

@smokeysmoo some pictures


----------



## brucers (1 Sep 2017)

I've a pair of short black Ritchey one with usual logoing, off Boardman. Would want £5 plus postage.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Interesting idea. Good to see the outcome. Why out of interest? How will you change gear climbing off road for example? Or will it not be for off road anymore?


It's just for when I'm on road TBH


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Sep 2017)

brucers said:


> I've a pair of short black Ritchey one with usual logoing, off Boardman. Would want £5 plus postage.


Any chance of a measure up as I've got hands like shovels


----------



## brucers (1 Sep 2017)

Will do tomorrow, it's dark in the shed now!


----------



## brucers (2 Sep 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Any chance of a measure up as I've got hands like shovels


Hand grip part 3 and quarter inches.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2017)

brucers said:


> Hand grip part 3 and quarter inches.



Argh! Like I said, shovels  Thanks anyway


----------



## brucers (2 Sep 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Argh! Like I said, shovels  Thanks anyway
> View attachment 371208


I beleive you!


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2017)

@smokeysmoo , brand new , got them off cyclechat a couple of years ago free of charge and I didn't end up using them so only right to pass them on...


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> @smokeysmoo , brand new , got them off cyclechat a couple of years ago free of charge and I didn't end up using them so only right to pass them on...


Oooo they could work, possibly a bit bendy but I'll give them a whirl.

I don't get to Wigan often so are you ok posting and if so how much P&P?


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2017)

pm me your address, don't worry re p&p, ....swings and roundabouts


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> pm me your address, don't worry re p&p, ....swings and roundabouts


Legend 

I'll be sure to pop some extra in the next rattle can I come across 

PM sent


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2017)

@smokeysmoo , posted this morning, let me know they arrive ok please


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> @smokeysmoo , posted this morning, let me know they arrive ok please


You Sir are a gentleman


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2017)

I'm just repaying the favour I received from someone else on cyclechat


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> I'm just repaying the favour I received from someone else on cyclechat


Arrived today RR and they look ideal but it'll be the weekend before I get chance to have a fettle.

Thanks again buddy


----------



## mrandmrspoves (9 Sep 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Argh! Like I said, shovels  Thanks anyway
> View attachment 371208


Are you sure that that is your hand?
(It looks like a 3rd of a foot to me!)


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2017)

did you fit the bar ends , are they any good for your shovel sized hands


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> did you fit the bar ends , are they any good for your shovel sized hands


Sorry bud I meant to update this.

Yes I fit them and they're ideal. I need to tweak the set up but they'll do want I wanted them to for longet rides so thanks again.

I took this pic on a recent ride, you might need to zoom in but hopefully you can see them


----------

